# Deciding on a bow...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Im not looking to buy the best, im looking for somthing that would be reliable and just an all around good bow. Im not super familiar with all the different brands available...i tried to see if someone posted about this already but i didnt find a thread when i used the search option. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Bang for the buck the new Bear's are awesome.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the best advice we can give you. is go shoot them and see what feels good to you. Im A Hoyt guy my self. they are locale company. there are some great bows out there. G5,bowtech,mathews,pse and the list goes on. but take a big look at the Hoyt,g5 and the mathews. those would be the bows i will look at really close.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

k, thanks ill have to take a look.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

your welcome


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I would strongly recommend the hoyt charger. There are cheaper ones and there are more expensive but this is in the middle and you won't shoot for a week and want to upgrade. I have owned the top of the line Hoyt's for years and would strongly consider saving the money and getting this bow. I have shot a friends a lot and it is a great bow.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Take a look at a Parker bow. Not top of the line but the price is right. I've been shooting one for 6 years now and it's worked out great.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

> [the best advice we can give you. is go shoot them and see what feels good to you. /QUOTE]
> +1 Every model and make feels a little different. Shoot the one that feels the best to you.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Get you an Athens Recluse...other than that I would say the Elite Hunter...it's about $200 cheaper than other rigs that barely compare to it's shootability.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Fred Bear all the way!!


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a Bowtech Patriot collecting dust right now if you're interested.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

I have one of the new Bear's i spent about 300 bucks on. That along with Wally World Carbon arrows its an awesome casual setup and id feel confident hunting with it.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Add another vote for the "Try them all... then buy what you liked" option. I don't think anyone should make a recommendation purely on their own "branded" opinion or speculation. Having been in the industry as a dealer for more than a decade and as a bow-mechanic for over 25 years, I'd highly suggest you figure out your pricerange and try, try, try... as many bows as you can.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd recommend going on a week day to cabelas or sportsmans, etc. when its slow and you have some time and shoot everything in your price range. Some of the "ready to hunt/ ready to shoot" packages are really good and others you'd want to just buy the bow and buy the rest separately.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought me a new one this spring, I spent a lot of time and several trips shooting a lot of bows. I didn't even set a limit, I shot nearly every top end bow of the big manufactures. Even fired that Hoyt charger a few times as well.

I ended up going with a Bowtech assassin. It's fairly fast ( speed depends on your draw length/ arrows), smooth shooting and has little to no kickback to your hand. it's an agressive cam with a hard back wall. I really liked how it felt and shot. 

It was also a massive upgrade from my older Hoyt as far as preformance.

Shoot a bunch, then get what you like.

Good luck


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I recently bought my first compound bow, a Mission Craze. It's inexpensive, super-adjustable, and relatively smooth shooting. The axle-to-axle distance is very short, which some people like and some don't.

It is marketed as a youth bow, but it is adjustable over such a wide range of draw weight and draw length that it will cover more than enough range for my needs as an adult as well as most other adults.

I like the the bow very much.

The Mission Riot is a very similar bow, but it is three inches longer axle to axle and a little more expensive.

There are, of course, a lot of other good bows out there.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Planning to make a trip to Cabelas and try out the bows


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

phorisc said:


> Planning to make a trip to Cabelas and try out the bows


Try Scheel's too


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My local pro shop sells more of those crazes than all others combined. They fly out the door. Specially with all the youth shooting programs in schools down here


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Well after some shooting and researching I went with this bow  luckily it went on sale just recently so i got it 150 bux off 

PSE Brute X

http://www.cabelas.com/product/PSE-Brute-X-RTS-Bow-Package-Skullworks/1356795.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dbrute%2Bx%26x%3D-867%26y%3D-51%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=brute+x&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

++ on the Parker.. great bows for the price.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree with the try as many as you can route. Me being a lefty, I don't get that option much. So, I have to buy one, shoot it awhile then decide if I really like it or not. I have shot PSE, Bowtech, Mathews, G5 (Prime), and now am on Hoyt. For me, Hoyt is the best so far. It takes awhile and is expensive going my route, certainly not by choice.

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

High Desert Elk said:


> I agree with the try as many as you can route. Me being a lefty, I don't get that option much. So, I have to buy one, shoot it awhile then decide if I really like it or not. I have shot PSE, Bowtech, Mathews, G5 (Prime), and now am on Hoyt. For me, Hoyt is the best so far. It takes awhile and is expensive going my route, certainly not by choice.
> 
> Good luck and happy hunting.


Have you ever tried to shoot right handed? I shoot left handed, but I can shoot right handed just fine. You should be able to get a good feel for it at a archery shop with a short indoor range. Just a thought.

For the original question. Most of the top brands make great bows, so trying them all is a good idea. I shoot a mission, and have been pretty happy with it. Price is pretty important for me.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

torowy

I probably could since I throw and write right handed, just left eye dominate. Never really thought about it much since I figured it might feel to weird. At short ranges though I might could swing it without being too much of a spaz...


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I am right handed and left eye dominant too. You should give it a try.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I have owned and hunted with a Mathews, a PSE, and a Bear. The Bear Anarchy I am using is the best of the 3 or 4 bows I have shot/hunted with and its not really close.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am looking into my first bow as well. I have it narrowed down to Bear or Prime by G5. Thanks for all the helpful comments on this thread. :grin:


----------



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

Topofutaharcher hooked me up with a new mission ballistic and i love it. My biggest thing was my draw length grew an inch. Shooting a bow that fits makes all the difference in the world. Maybe my wife is right, one extra inch is a big deal!;-)


----------

